# Moments



## Montana59807 (Apr 8, 2009)

Moments

Lives are made of years, months, weeks, days, hours, minutes, seconds, relentlessly ticking away. Moment by moment, strung together equals the sum of what and who we are- moment by moment. I am sitting here on this cold tile floor trying with all my might to stop that enemy called time. You are lying next to me, panting nervously- you never did like this place. This is the moment that I have been dreading from the first time I saw you. Oh it was a fleeting thought while you where young and full of energy just a slight shadow that intruded every now and then, someday, someday… Then one day that shadow became a fear as I noticed the grey on your muzzle and realized that time had been marching on and our moments together were precious not to be wasted. Today that fear became a reality.

I am crying as the vet comes in to give you a sedative. Jim, has been talking about what a great life you have had, all the hikes, runs, camping trips-he stops abruptly and stares at the ceiling. The vet gives you a shot and tells us that this will help calm you down and make you sleepy. We know. we have been through this twice already in the last year. Jim feeds you dog biscuits which you gobble up. You lick away my tears and lay your head down with a sigh. I am sobbing now, burying my face in your furry neck I feel each breath you take. The vet comes back in the room; I hear the clipper buzz as she shaves off a spot on your hind leg. I take a quick glance and see that she is about to administer the shot. I hold on to you, to this moment your last and my first with out you. I feel your last breath and still I hold on. But time stops for no one and the next moment pushes its way into life and you are gone.

Tanner – May 23, 1996-July 3, 2008


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful, touching, heartbreakingly sad. rest in peace, tanner. welcome to the board, montanaGSD. my dh says, "saying good-bye to one gives us the opportunity, when the time is right, to know another one." many blessings to you.


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't stop the tears from flowing after reading this. We too have been thru the same thing too many times in the last year.
Many




























to you...


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

It's been 2 1/2 years since I said good-bye to my Dakota like that. That moment on the floor of the examine room when he breathed his last breath doesn't seem to fade with time.

My heart goes out to you as it seems you remember just as well.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

So sad.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I too, am in tears.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, Tanner.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Its been a few years since I lived this day with my Brutus. Your words left me speechless and the tears begin anew. 

I am so very sorry for your loss of your Tanner. Look for my Brutus at the bridge sweetie, he's the tough looking bulldog with the heart of pure gold.


----------

